# Probleme bei der Aktivierung von Visio Professional 2013



## Freaxx (30. April 2013)

Hi,

ich habe mir über die Uni und dem MSDN Programm, Visio Professional 2013 besorgt. Das Problem ist, dass auch nach der Eingabe des Produkt-Schlüssels und Aktivierung noch die angehängte Meldung angezeigt wird.(siehe Anhang)

Ich hatte vorher eine Art Test Version von Visio 2013 Pro auf dem Rechner bzw. eine Version die ich nicht aktiviert hatte und somit 30 Tage nutzen konnte, was vermutlich die Ursache des Problems ist, da diese Version anscheinend eine Volumenlizenz war.

Die Version, die ich jetzt über die Uni bekommen habe ist eine "normale" Lizenz die sich über einen Produktschlüssel aktvieren lässt. Die .iso Datei konnte ich direkt über einen Link von Microsoft runterladen den sie mir per E-Mail geschickt haben.

Ich vermute, dass sich noch Reste der ersten Visio Installation (Volumenlizenz) auf dem Rechner befinden und deshalb diese zweite Aktivierungsmeldung angezeigt wird. Bei meinen Kommilitonen steht nur "Produkt aktiviert" da ohne die zweite Aufforderung zur Aktivierung.

Hat jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?

Edit: Auch bei telefonischer Aktivierung kommt die Aufforderung.

Edit2: Hat sich erledigt. Ich habe Office + Visio 2013 Pro deinstalliert und anschließend die verbleibenden Registry-Einträge von Office/ Visio gelöscht. Danach ging die Installation und Aktivierung ohne Probleme.


----------

